# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Mega Mart

## newfiegirl59

Does anyone know if Mega Mart will be open on Dec. 26th. (boxing day)? Thanks

----------


## Rob

Here is a link to the MoBay Mega Mart - give them a call!

http://gomegamart.com/pages/MegaMart...l#.UqNQJPlwquk

----------


## newfiegirl59

thanks Rob called them they will be open 10 am to 7 pm for anyone else wanting to know.

----------

